# Valeting/Detailing Van!



## deanchilds

Fort it would come in handy if I did a running update of a van build for anyone intrested in seeing how a van becomes a mobile tool box!

Brought this last week and will update as I progress:

Day 1:

You will see the van has stripes all over it and these will be removed, its also has a vinal red roof which will also be removed. Theres a dent on the side of the near quarter but aim at the moment is to sort out the inside.














































Day 2:

Will be to rip out blukhead and floor.




























Day 3:

cold proof (if it works) the rear and apply the wet coat to the floor area and insulate floor space.









































































Day 4:

Ply Lining




























Day 5

Tank Boxed In



















Day 6




























Finally got the shelving done. Designed so I can take genny out if need be and still have floor space. Next step is covering the ply, not painting it this time but some sort of fabric.


----------



## m4rkie23

interesting to see how this goes. =D


----------



## rodders

Nice van, interesting thread!


----------



## deanchilds

Cheers! I will be starting it this week! Going to start on the inside for now and worry about the outside later. Inside plans are coming along pretty good so keep tuned!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

I know exactly where you got that van from :thumb: small world

Looked at your for sale of your old van thread and i was too late , then the van is was going to buy you have now got 

i just did not have the time to buy and collect .

I ended up with a more expensive newer caddy just because the dealer/owner would deliver at a very reasonable cost to me .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## deanchilds

Ive still got both of the vans for now! The new van is a peach, drives much better then the diesel and costs for fuel are so much lower! Im in the centre on London all the time so wont have to pay congestion anymore! yay!


----------



## deanchilds

double post.


----------



## chrisc

what you mean by cold proof


----------



## deanchilds

Brought myself some sound deadening and it prevents the majority of the cold getting in the cab to frezze everything up so going to give that a go and hopefully next winter wont have freezing problems again.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

deanchilds said:


> The new van is a peach, drives much better then the diesel and costs for fuel are so much lower! Im in the centre on London all the time so wont have to pay congestion anymore! yay!


Thats why it caught my eye for all the same reasons 

Kelly


----------



## deanchilds

Im set to save a grand a year at least! Just itiching to get my teeth into it now!


----------



## andy monty

look at Kingspan therma high density "polystyrene" for insulating :thumb: very light and very effective especially if your going to ply it out and you have 20mm of clearance


----------



## deanchilds

Sadly allready have the gear I need! Thinking about carpeting it all out now with a nice thick heavty duty carpet.


----------



## mouthyman

I have been sorting my van aswell, I sound deadened the whole back and then gave it all a covering of radiator insulation, very thin and light but works very well, then it was all covered with the ply lining kit.

much quieter and warmer in the van now and wasnt very expensive or hard to do


----------



## andy monty

deanchilds said:


> Sadly allready have the gear I need! Thinking about carpeting it all out now with a nice thick heavty duty carpet.


problem with carpet if you spill anything it will take an age to dry....

how about this should be easy to sweep out and keep clean (its not cheap)

http://www.rubbermattinguk.co.uk/rubbermattingdetail.asp?p=8&m=6

I blagged some from a skip at a horse box manufacturer (off cut)


----------



## deanchilds

I know what your saying about the carpet getting wet, so maybe the floor would be better matted! I quite like the silver chequered rubber stuff, but without a price it must be expensive!


----------



## PJM

I wouldn't carpet it, nothing worse than a wet smelly carpet.


----------



## dubb

that stuff andy linked looks ideal, something with channels and that is easily wipe-able will do the trick


----------



## deanchilds

Found this, quite like it in silver.

http://www.polymax.co.uk/acatalog/Premium_Rubber_Flooring_Rolls_Circular_Studded_Button.html


----------



## andy monty

dig the yellow pages out and have a ring round you only need an off cut for the van most industrial flooring companies will give you the off cuts for some beer tokens if you ask someone nicely


----------



## deanchilds

Day 2. Updated pics.


----------



## deanchilds

Tomorrow I will be painting the base ready to wet proof it and then cold proof the sides as the ply is getting fitted Thursday! Coming together quiet nicely.


----------



## evenflow

Looking forward to seeing this progressing, good stuff.


----------



## freon warrior

Would love to be able to see the pics pal.


----------



## deanchilds

The pics of what matey?


----------



## firebladerider0

deanchilds said:


> Day 2. Updated pics.


Where?


----------



## mouthyman

firebladerider0 said:


> Where?


page 1 in the first post


----------



## deanchilds

LOL! Ill edit the OP and post the pics in there on each update.


----------



## deanchilds

Carpentry booked for 6th March so that will be the last step before getting all the kit inside. Edit: In Manchester that weekend so that wont work!


----------



## deanchilds

Day 3 needs to happen today but weather is a bit wet at the moment, Ply is going down tomorrow so need to get all that needs doing before then done today!


----------



## m4rkie23

thats a shame for you mate. the weather here is fantastic at the moment!!!


----------



## deanchilds

Well, I spent a good few hours today and almost completed day 3, with a little few bits to do to finish off. Just uploading pics now, will post to page 1.


----------



## deanchilds

Pics now added


----------



## mouthyman

looking good, what did you use to wet paint the floor?


----------



## deanchilds

http://www.windowcleaningwarehouse..../protecta-kote-van-bedliner-blue-1-litre.html


----------



## chrisc

how much of the paint did you use


----------



## deanchilds

Not a lot, still half left.


----------



## deanchilds

Day 4 pics added to first post.


----------



## m4rkie23

Thats coming along nicely!!!


----------



## chrisc

very good what mm ply you useing


----------



## -tom-

very nice so far


----------



## deanchilds

Thinks its 9mm ply. Cheers chaps! 

Got the carpet for the sides but its going to be fun fitting it!


----------



## chrisc

i think i put 11 or 13 on bottom of my van and 9 on sides.but i drag pallets on bottom so needed something a bit thicker.my dad used to do woodwork so i just said here get what i need still to finish it on sides and ive had it 7 month or more.ive then wood stained it all and it stunk for a week or more so if you do stain it get water based i got told on here it does not smell as bad


----------



## deanchilds

Did buy carpet buy now in 2 minds weather to just stain it and leave it wood colour?


----------



## spanerman

I would carpet the floor and paint the walls/roof 

Sam


----------



## PJM

Stain It!


----------



## Grizzle

Stain side and put a vinyl floor covering in, 

I plan to take mine out and fit some insulation also was bloody cold over the winter.


----------



## deanchilds

Defo scraped the carpet idea, looks pretty but not practical for a busy valeter!


----------



## mouthyman

would be difficult to carpet now that the ply kit is fitted, I would go with painted sides and vinyl flooring.

I carpetted the whole of my van sides and floor because I think it looks neater and keeps warmer, although I am having to put down some matting just to protect the floor


----------



## deanchilds

Just thinking how im going to have the tank as theres no where for me to tie a strap to it. Think I may have to go around the bulkhead somehow and then see how that goes. 

Want it as secure as poss but with door side doors id could prove tricky to get it all fitted with no moment when going around corners.


----------



## mouthyman

why not get some L shape brackets fitted around the tank into the floor, and strap over the top of the tank


----------



## Braz11

Not bad atall mate, Nice job on the Woodwork


----------



## deanchilds

Think they stopped making those brackets due to the lead content?


----------



## mouthyman

deanchilds said:


> Think they stopped making those brackets due to the lead content?


you can get them at Wickes still, I have used a few on my van around the tank and the bottom of the rack, im guessing they are no longer Lead


----------



## deanchilds

Tank is getting boxed in on Tuesday, bit of pain this one as got no where for the ratchet strap to go so having to boxed the tank in with timber at the bottom then 12cm ply across the face of the tank and then a top on the tank to fix to the ply bulkhead to secure it all in and then around sides to stop it sliding. Fingers crossed that will be enough or ill have to think about getting something else done to hold the tank in place.


----------



## freon warrior

Mine is strapped to the loading points on the floor.

Just seen in you pics you don't seem to have any, that's a shame.


----------



## deanchilds

Pain in the ass not having them. Just hoping the boxing in will be enough. If it dont im going to have to settle for a flat tank.


----------



## karl_liverpool

deanchilds said:


> Pain in the ass not having them. Just hoping the boxing in will be enough. If it dont im going to have to settle for a flat tank.


have you thought about dense rubber mat dean. i had mine sitting on one in last van with no strap and it never moved once. it seems to sink into the mat and just sticks. sort of like the foam floor panels in wickes.


----------



## deanchilds

Got a 400ltr tank going in so dont wanna chance it just in case it does go awol as its a lot of weight! 

Should be ok once its boxed in I just need to keep the faith in my uncle, he is a chippie so should be able to sort it for me! I just been on one this last week with worry about the van, had 2 migranes! Cant wait until its sorted on the inside so I can sort the outside!


----------



## mouthyman

boxing it in should be fine I would think.
I boxed my 300Ltr tank in and its solid


----------



## deanchilds

Just been round to the van and the wood will be fine im sure plus if needed I can get a decent fixing through the bulkhead for a ratchet strap. 

All that worrying over nuffin! Just need to get the other £1k sorted for the signs and paintwork and bumper sorted and then hopefully ill have the balls to start advertising on here and can post the completed van the day its ready to use!


----------



## PJM

deanchilds said:


> Got a 400ltr tank going in so dont wanna chance it just in case it does go awol as its a lot of weight!
> 
> Should be ok once its boxed in I just need to keep the faith in my uncle, he is a chippie so should be able to sort it for me! I just been on one this last week with worry about the van, had 2 migranes! Cant wait until its sorted on the inside so I can sort the outside!


Don't forget if that's full you'll have 400kg sitting behind you, if you're gonna box it in use the big stuff!


----------



## deanchilds

Going with 12mm ply across the front and 3x3 round the bottoms. Should be fine, I hope!


----------



## ianFRST

is the insulation waterproof then? 

doing the roof? as that gets pretty cold in winter


----------



## deanchilds

The insulation is water proof I guess, not that I plan to get it too wet! 

I will do the roof once tank is sorted kinda been help up by that!


----------



## deanchilds

Just added 2 pics of the tank boxed in. Now using the van but need to suss out where everything is going to be bets suited before sorting racking out.


----------



## deanchilds

need somed ideas for the next stage chaps!


----------



## rodders

Van is looking good, making good progress!


----------



## deanchilds

Thinking off some kind of poster to cover the tank boxing in up? Maybe a picture of a motor I have done on some sort of vynal or maybe my logo like the dw one is done on a banner.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

looking good, and very useful post, wil be starting my own project soon, just got to find the right van

:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Looking good Dean.


----------



## deanchilds

Cheers Robbie!


----------



## mickyplum

van looks good,can you tell a difference in temperature inside the van now?

cheers,mick


----------



## deanchilds

Its funny, as I left the water on and connected the other day right near the back doors and it froze up yet the outlet was fine and thats near the side doors. Think I may be onto a winner, just need a little bit more insulation around the rear doors and it be ok. 

Not done anything else as too busy at the moment to take time off to finish it but soon as weather gets **** again ill be on to it.


----------



## mickyplum

the ply looks great,did you buy a kit and diy or did you get someone in?sorry about all the questions but i'm looking for a connect and looking at doing similar to you in the back and i'm trying to weigh up costs.i like the idea of insulating,it's something i hadn't thought about.don't need a watertank as i'm a decorator but everything else is looking good.i'd also thought about carpeting the sides and possibly plying/carpeting the roof as my van suffers a lot from heavy condensation-are you still going ahead with the carpeting?

cheers,mick


----------



## deanchilds

I got someone in to do the kit, £200 worth every penny. Insualtion set me back £50. Nar im not going to go with carpeting now, going to vynal wrap the inside to break up the wood then get a nice thick floor, rubber thats washable.


----------



## deanchilds

*Building a Detailing/Valeting Van - THE OUTSIDE!*

.......


----------



## deanchilds

Next week the rest of the interior will commence.


----------



## deanchilds

I promise to update this with new pics this week!


----------



## Lazy_boyo

Good cause i wanna see hoe it looks


----------



## BAXRY

very interesting  love builds like this


----------



## deanchilds

Finally decided on the covering for the rear and it will be like nothing you have seen before so watch this space! Im trying to get it sorted for today to fit over the weekend hopefully! Then just leaves the chippe to finish which will be next week sometime.


----------



## deanchilds

Carpenter is coming tomorrow so watch this space.


----------



## deanchilds

Stay peeled for some new pics at last!


----------



## deanchilds

New pics at long last!


----------



## SteveOC

deanchilds said:


> New pics at long last!


I don't see any pictures - are you painting them by hand using metal free brushes? 

Steve O.


----------



## mdre83

They were added to page 1 i think


----------



## deanchilds

Yeah sorry guys added to first page.


----------



## deanchilds

Looking to get the wood covered this week! So if you look in the back it will have that wow factor to it!


----------



## deanchilds

Thinking of start from scratch again as dosent look tidy enough for my liking! 

Dont like the way it is at the moment, may have one side of the rear with just the depth of one bottle of chemical so they look neater and then have to work out where the big stuff will go! 

Been a pain in the butt trying to get it sorted when theres is work that needs doing! Ive had the vynal wrap design done but cant post that!


----------



## R0B

very interesting thread dean,something that interests me for next year,well done mate:thumb:


----------



## deanchilds

One day I might even have a just as I want it, but I doubt it!


----------



## nath69uk

I'm doing the exact same thing, although id build the shelves right up to the side of the van.


----------



## deanchilds

My shelving is getting redone as its a pain the way it is. Getting it done next week so everything has its space and then will have blinds to pull down to hide everything even better. Blinds will have logo on.


----------



## nath69uk

You think you have it bad, Im kitting out the van and stocking it for the first time. Atleast you know what you've got and where it needs to go. Its been difficult but I'm getting there.


----------



## nath69uk

Come on Dean, give us an update.


----------



## deanchilds

Too busy to do anything else mate. Sorry!


----------



## taffy68

just read this very interesting thread i am currently planning to fit out my van so it has given me loads of good ideas. thanks.:wave:


----------



## Tom H

Anything to report yet Dean? Anxious to see how it turns out!


----------



## deanchilds

I am getting signs and alloys sorted this week after a year. Cant post the signs tho sadly as im not allowed.


----------



## Guest

Your not allowed or havnt paid?

Which one?

Just asking as not allowed means youve been naughty


----------



## deanchilds

bit of both to be honest!


----------



## Guest

haha

Wasnt having a go, just nosy like most :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds

Just ordered these for the van.


----------



## deanchilds

Had to swap for these:


----------



## Karl88

looks smart mate


----------



## deanchilds

Ive a pic with them on ill post a pic in a sec.


----------



## kempe

Nice work on the van there mate :thumb: I need to do this soon


----------



## deanchilds

The van at the moment is an embarrassment! Its filth! Getting some leather seats fitted tomorrow. Got them from someone on here so you may have already seen them around but will make it look a bit better. 

Going to keep this van until the end of the year and then get a newer connect and transfer everything into that.


----------



## chrisw87

I actually prefer the wheels you had to settle for instead of the first picture, that little "lip" on the spokes makes it look quite smart.


----------



## deanchilds

Thanks! Ill try and get a decent picture up once its clean!


----------



## deanchilds

Van is all done at last!!!!! Sadly cant post pics here just yet!


----------



## CraigQQ

waiting on the dw supporter thing so you can post pics... is the van sign written im guessing?


----------



## deanchilds

yeah it is! From the feedback ive been given it must look good!


----------



## Guest

Are the alloys rated for the van weight?


----------



## deanchilds

Yep! I dont take any chances!


----------



## Guest

Problem I am having, finding alloys rated for weight :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds

Mine were made by autec. Search google for TUV rated alloys.


----------



## deanchilds

And at last a huge step to completion! Just got to cover it all now and may need one more shelf!


----------



## Kecky

I'm glad to see you've included the essential brew making machine on the shelf on the right 

You can't make a proper start without having a cuppa first :lol:


----------



## Tiptronic

Vans looking great now Dean.

I can clearly see the Kranzle now, joys of viewing on a Blackberry!

Thanks for posting them up.

Chris

:wave::thumb:


----------



## deanchilds

No problem dude! Now I know who you are on here!


----------



## [email protected]

Looks good Dean


----------



## North east Car Care

deanchilds said:


>


Looking good Dean, where did you get the spray bottles from that are hanging from the shelf ???


----------



## Tiptronic

deanchilds said:


> No problem dude! Now I know who you are on here!


Damn, blown my cover!


----------



## deanchilds

butler2.8i said:


> Looking good Dean, where did you get the spray bottles from that are hanging from the shelf ???


Valetpro matey!


----------



## Tiptronic

deanchilds said:


> Valetpro matey!


I knew that was coming!


----------



## starM

your brave having a 400l tank sat behind secured by a bit of wood


----------



## deanchilds

Well it's been there for a year now so I think I'm pretty safe by now!

I feel proud that your first post was dedicated to me! Bless!


----------



## North east Car Care

deanchilds said:


> Valetpro matey!


Cheers Dean:thumb:


----------



## rorz_vts

the van looks alot better now with real shelving and storage, and i really appericate the kettle a must have item for any detailer


----------



## wish wash

inspiration for my van  Would of loved a vw transporter but way over priced imho


----------



## cleaningfreak

andy monty said:


> look at Kingspan therma high density "polystyrene" for insulating :thumb: very light and very effective especially if your going to ply it out and you have 20mm of clearance


And if u put plasterboard on the top (pink one) , and paint it with paint u will have a 30min fire proof van room from inside :lol: . and yes +1 for kingspan its very good for insulating


----------



## CraigQQ

dean.. vans looking good..

i hope that kettles for warm water for clay bars..
hope your not one of these "workmen" that stand about drinking tea all day instead of working :lol:


----------



## deanchilds

Only just seen this post! Hardly have time to make tea these days to e honest! I wish I could show you lot outside it's so different now!


----------



## Patr1ck

This is mine ... Picked it up on friday


----------



## Bruce865

deanchilds said:


> Fort it would come in handy if I did a running update of a van build for anyone intrested in seeing how a van becomes a mobile tool box!
> 
> Brought this last week and will update as I progress:
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> You will see the van has stripes all over it and these will be removed, its also has a vinal red roof which will also be removed. Theres a dent on the side of the near quarter but aim at the moment is to sort out the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2:
> 
> Will be to rip out blukhead and floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3:
> 
> cold proof (if it works) the rear and apply the wet coat to the floor area and insulate floor space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4:
> 
> Ply Lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5
> 
> Tank Boxed In
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the shelving done. Designed so I can take genny out if need be and still have floor space. Next step is covering the ply, not painting it this time but some sort of fabric.


That's brilliant! I'm looking to get my transit connect in the next few weeks and with some help from a friend I hope to have something similar!

Been a big help thank you!


----------

